
React Native vs. Flutter: A comparison from real project experience perspective - pezo1919
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/react-native-vs-flutter-a-comparison-from-real-project-experience-perspective-1e7fbd56f217
======
w3clan
Saying "Fuchsia OS is future" in your post is "Hard to Believe".

One simple line: Android is here for a long-long-long time until Oracle wins a
lawsuit against Google.

The developer community base is extremely large and any OS is famous because
of its community of developers.

